# Baby locusts!



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been trying to breed locusts for what must be well over a month now and finally yesterday evening when I went to feed them I found lots of little baby locusts jumping around. I'm really chuffed :2thumb:

Sorry I just had to share my joy lol


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Yay... well done!
Fi


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

pics? :2thumb:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

They aren't great pics, think it's too many conflicting light sources so I'll try again when it's dark.

This is how I keep them, it's actually a large pet carrier with lots of zippers and flaps and works perfectly. I cut a wooden base to size and screwed the wood to it so that there's no risk of it falling over. The lamp is a spare exo terra clamp lamp which currently has a 100watt halogen bulb in. I also have a heatmat at the back but it's not needed at the moment. The bowl for laying has got coconut fibre in that I keep damp. Currently I only feed them bran and romain lettuce. I tried them on various weeds out of the garden but there was a lot of waste where as they eat all of the lettuce. There's about 250 locusts in there at the moment.

Before I put any locusts in:









After:




































A baby one


----------



## Lounmatt (Jul 3, 2008)

i was going to try this with a spare flexarium i have but i thought the babies might escape through the mesh, i am gonna try it now, well done with yours :2thumb:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Just measure the holes first  I made sure the holes were too small to get out of first lol


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

yay well done, I keep meaning to start this up.

Baby locusts are well cute. :flrt:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Hopefully I can get a good cycle going so that I don't have to spend a fortune on locusts every 2 weeks or so!


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Well done.

It wont be long and u will over run with the bloody things. I just upgraded my breeding colony from a 2ft tank to a 3ft tank. I had 300 hatch in 4 days lol


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I get through a minimum of 27 a week so the more that hatch out the better!


----------

